# Mystery lumps



## Lynsey Fuegner (Apr 11, 2007)

So I was brushing Aridan (my 6 year old GSD bitch) this evening when I noticed two lumps under her skin  . I was sort of freaking out and Bob suggested I post something...
There are two lumps, one of them is on her right side in the rib area a bit behind her elbow. It's about the size (roundness and all) of a pea. You can move it around, it feels like it is right below the skin. It's pretty firm.
The second one is on her left side mid flank area. It isn't as raised as the first one but it's about the size of a dime or a nickel. It's about the same firmness of the other one but doesn't seem to be as moveable. 
She has had ingrown hair type things that I have had to clean out and these aren't like that. Neither one of them is warm or painful to the touch; she let me mess with them quite a bit without any signs of pain. 
Last year her son had a benign tumor on his tail that I had to have removed, so of course that comes to mind...
I plan on calling the vet first thing monday morning, but until then I'm really sort of freaking out  ...any ideas on what they may be? I don't have a lot of experience with "lumpy" dogs.

thanks a bunch!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Just had a thought Lynsey! Are these anywhere near where she was bitten by the rotty a while back?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

The vet will probably do a needle aspiration, and I would add the the HUGE majority of cysts and lumps are benign....

I'd say that freaking out over it for the weekend is probably 100% uncalled for, and this comes from a true worry-wart.:wink:


----------



## Lynsey Fuegner (Apr 11, 2007)

Unfortunately, Bob, they're nowhere near the Rottie bite sites  thanks for the advice Connie, I really appreciate it...I will do my best not to freak out until I get a hold of the vet on monday.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

I have a lumpy old dog. One of the things my Vet said to me when checking her and her lumps was "Genreally, if they're going to be nasty, they're going to be fast and nasty" meaning the lumps will grow and change quickly if it's something to worry about. Not 100% guarantee a slow growing lump will be benign, just reassurance not to panic right away.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

She's getting to that age where it could just be a fatty lipoma, but they could in the area for a mammary tumor if she's intact (I'm more familiar with the mammary tissue of mice, which is amazing diffuse...a mouse or rat can have a mammary tumor on her shoulder or back). According to the Merck Manual, 50% of all tumors in bitches are mammary tumors and about 45% are malignant, so I'd have the vet take a look and do a biopsy to check. Here's the reference:

http://www.merckvetmanual.com/mvm/index.jsp?cfile=htm/bc/112300.htm


----------



## Lynsey Fuegner (Apr 11, 2007)

thanks for the info...it was helpful, I'm a bit paranoid, but it was helpful none the less, I'll never turn down knowledge of any kind...on a side note I did get her to the vet yesterday and he did two needle aspirations that show "Adenoma type cells on one side and Lymphocytic cells on the other side" From what I understand, these could be one of a few things: a) it's some sort of allergic reaction which is causing the lyphocytes to act up and concentrate in one area, he said he's seen it in goldens but it's not very common in shepherds, he gave me some anti-histamines to give her in the mean time. b)they are just cysts and there is nothing to worry about, a bit cosmetic but nothing too big to worry about, he said that the only thing that concerns him is the sudden size of the lump, that cists don't usually spring up that quick to the size these are. c)these are some sort of lymphoma, this is a concern because of her age and the suddeness that they sprung up.

He was going to talk to the pathologist yesterday evening and have him take a look at it and let him know what's going on; he said he'd get back to me either tuesday or wednesday, so it looks like hopefully I'll hear something today...so in the meantime we're just sort of in Limbo.  I'll keep you guys posted as I know more


----------



## David Berraco (Dec 19, 2007)

Lynsey, it would be foolish on my part to make a diagnosis without seeing what you're talking about. I'll just say that I had a similar thing happen with a rottie pup that I had about a year ago. Within a week the lumps were gone although from time to time one would pop up in a different place. I think they were insect bites.


----------



## Lynsey Fuegner (Apr 11, 2007)

Thnaks for the support everyone! I really appreciate all of the feedback in my stressed out craziness. talked to the vet yesterday morning and have been meaning to post a reply. He told me that he spoke with the pathologist, who assured him that there is nothing to worry about. As far as what exactly the lumps are, neither of them were 100% sure; they could be cysts, they could be an allergic reaction of some sort (so we're finishing out our run of antihistamines), etc. The one thing they are both sure of is that there is nothing cancerous in either lump :-D


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Lynsey Fuegner said:


> Thnaks for the support everyone! I really appreciate all of the feedback in my stressed out craziness. talked to the vet yesterday morning and have been meaning to post a reply. He told me that he spoke with the pathologist, who assured him that there is nothing to worry about. As far as what exactly the lumps are, neither of them were 100% sure; they could be cysts, they could be an allergic reaction of some sort (so we're finishing out our run of antihistamines), etc. The one thing they are both sure of is that there is nothing cancerous in either lump :-D


Excellent! That's such a relief!


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Good to hear! =D> I don't mean to make anyone paranoid, of course, but always gotta have your bases covered.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Good to hear! =D> I don't mean to make anyone paranoid, of course, but always gotta have your bases covered.



You are 100% correct.


----------



## Sharon Adams (Nov 6, 2007)

I am happy for you, good news !


----------



## Katrina Kardiasmenos (Aug 5, 2007)

Good news, indeed. I just found a small lump (like the one you described) on Cy's chest. He is going to the vet tomorrow, anyway, for the microfillaria test, so I'll have the vet take a lookie...but, from what I hear, it is probably just a benign fatty-type cyst. However, I always like to be safe than sorry...


----------



## Lynsey Fuegner (Apr 11, 2007)

I agree...I try not to be too much of a doggie illness hypochondriac but with dogs (especially ones with a high pain tolerance) it's so hard to tell what, if anything, is wrong and you hate for something to happen to them.


----------

